
Flux OSKit: Reusable Components for OS Implementation (1997) - deepaksurti
http://www.cs.utah.edu/flux/papers/oskit-sosp97.html
======
peter_d_sherman
FYI: The main project URL listed on the site,
[http://www.cs.utah.edu/projects/flux/oskit/](http://www.cs.utah.edu/projects/flux/oskit/),
results in a "page not found" error.

The correct URL apparently is:

[http://www.cs.utah.edu/flux/oskit/](http://www.cs.utah.edu/flux/oskit/)

------
rnd0
1997? The OSKit is old enough to go out and drink beer now, yikes.

They stopped development on it shortly after this, didn't they? Like within 4
years? It's easy to see why, given changes in the codebases that they pulled
from (Linux, NetBSD, FreeBSD) to support newer hardware.

It's been over 15 years but the impression I have is that the complexity and
need for "glue" makes OSKit impractical for learning,and the dated nature of
the drivers makes it impractical for cherry picking.

I wonder if we have anyone from the osdev community/forums here interested in
commenting. It seems like the kind of thing they'd be very disapproving of[1].

[1][https://wiki.osdev.org/Duct_von_Tape](https://wiki.osdev.org/Duct_von_Tape)

------
adamnemecek
Reminds me of genode

[https://genode.org](https://genode.org)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genode](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genode)

------
troglobit
Wow, I have fond memories from when we tried porting GNU/Hurd to this. Good
times!
[https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/microkernel/mach/history.h...](https://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/microkernel/mach/history.html)

------
snaky
> We built our system, called ML/OS, by porting the Standard ML of New Jersey
> (SML/NJ) implementation [6] to run on a PC using the OSKit. SML/NJ is a
> complex, Unix-based system comprising about 144,000 lines of code, in over
> 1000 source files. The run-time model used by SML/NJ is fairly exotic - for
> example, the system runs completely without a stack, using instead very
> aggressive heap-allocation and garbage-collection techniques to manage
> procedure frames.

